# Shoes slightly too big



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought my cycling shoes used off eBay in order to save some money. The problem is that they are slightly too big for me and my foot slides around a bit inside them when I try to pull up on them in order to go faster. Is there anything I can do to make them fit a bit better?


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Double socks?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Are they too long or do the have too much volume?

If the later, then install a second insole. First try a less expensive flat insole like Dr. Scholl's. If that works, then you could replace it with a fancier model.

You may have to resell the shoes on eBay. We all make these mistakes. Live and learn.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Depends... if it's 1/2 size too large you can try a different insole, such as Superfeet greens or blues. If it's 1 size too large sol I'm afraid.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

New insoles are a great idea, I would try sole softec ultra (heat moldable, I use the thin version and they are the best insoles that I have tried. The benefit is they will mold to your foot as opposed to other high volume insoles ie superfeet green and specialized green which are for high arches so if you don't have high arches they will be uncomfortable.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

New and or double insole....OR.......I had a pair of size 45 Sidi Ergo 2s that I took to the shoe cobbler and had him sew a piece of leather in the heal cup area. You could see the handywork a little but they fit real well after that. I would recommend this for only a half size. My next Sidi Ergo 2's I bought size 44.5


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

They are too long, not too much volume. I tend to have wide feet, so I'm hoping that doesn't limit my ability to find shoes that are the correct size. Wouldn't replacing the sole affect not let as much air go down it? I really do enjoy the cool breeze when I go down a hill!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd put a pad in the heel. Take a look at a drugstore. They may have something that will do the job. You can also try www.footsmart.com. They have a bunch of special needs stuff. If you find one that works you can always glue it in place with Shoe Goo.


----------

